# Your Single Speed Pictures Here



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

Post pictures of your single speed. The reason why I am making this thread is because the other one is not opening. Here is a picture of my first single speed mtb and my current one. If you are in Las Vegas and own a single speed; let me know and we will do some riding.


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## Adrien (Jan 13, 2009)

you gotta hit "display modes" then "linear mode"
the admin's gotta fix that though, so annoying...

buuuttt
here's mine








not the normal ss here, but she gets the job done

(ignore the seat, working on something better)


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

ok. was not aware of that. Thanks


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

*I Got Singlespeeds!!!*


























































Adding an Air 9 Carbon to the stable this June, already on order.:thumbsup:


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

I just cleaned it and got some new tires... gonna be a good week.


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

here is mine the way it should be.....dirty


----------



## chanorama (Apr 4, 2008)

Just finished this 99 NOS frame Zaskar. It's my first SS build, and my first SS bike. Thanks to everyone in the SS forum for all the knowledge I got from you. I posted more pics and info in the GT forum here:

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=586434


----------



## Top Fool Seven (Oct 20, 2008)

Grassy Road trail, Pisgah National Forest


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

tylerw said:


> Post pictures of your single speed. The reason why I am making this thread is because the other one is not opening. Here is a picture of my first single speed mtb and my current one. If you are in Las Vegas and own a single speed; let me know and we will do some riding.


Change the "display mode" in this thread to "linear mode" then go back to the bigger post your ss thread and you will be able to open. Just a bug in the forum software. I guess it was about time for a new thread anyway though


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

*"Blanca"*


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Crappy pic


----------



## Kam (Jan 12, 2004)

this one is for Tomi 

<img src=https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4049/4266863092_814a7dea68_b.jpg>


----------



## chanorama (Apr 4, 2008)

Is that a disc hub flipped around and a custom cog mounted on the 6 bolts?


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

chanorama said:


> Is that a disc hub flipped around and a custom cog mounted on the 6 bolts?


exactly. Easy way to ride a fixed gear on an MTB that has a freewheel or freehub setup. Here's the page for Tomicogs, made my one of MTBR's own.


----------



## chanorama (Apr 4, 2008)

Very cool, Ya gotta love ingenuity.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Action shot...


----------



## Pmac83 (May 11, 2007)




----------



## FRANKENBIKE42 (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is the ol' S3C



so much fun to ride, especially in the snow.


----------



## 2melow (Jan 5, 2004)

What I've been riding the last few months. Building a SIR9 up now for SSUSA with suspension.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Nevermind.


Nice niner!


----------



## squareballorange (Jan 31, 2009)

Its a 2001 Gary Fisher


----------



## *Big Dave* (Sep 27, 2008)

*She may not be the prettiest girl on the trail but she always says yes.*


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

2melow said:


> What I've been riding the last few months. Building a SIR9 up now for SSUSA with suspension.


I love the look of that Niner rigid fork! :thumbsup:


----------



## None (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## realdeal176 (May 26, 2009)

*Surly 1x1*

Freshly powdercoated 1x1


----------



## Gearsgone (May 22, 2021)

Nashbar


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

On deck


----------



## 28dayslater (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

28dayslater said:


> View attachment 1931740


I see that you are running the DMR STS tensioner. How do you like it? I'm thinking about converting my Breezer Lightning to SS and that seems to be the best option for a tensioner.


----------



## 28dayslater (Jul 28, 2013)

I've ran them for years...only complaints I have are, it comes with a cheap metal piece that fits between the derailleur hanger and drop out (rear skewer fits thru it) that's easy to strip out....the other complaint is, there's not a lot of play with adjustment so I was unable to run certain gear ratios because the chain would be a little too long for the tensioner to take up all the slack......other than that, for the money, they are solid and I ride pretty hard as 225lb guy.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Street missile (Jul 28, 2021)

Just wanted 2 share a pic of mine


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Street missile said:


> Just wanted 2 share a pic of mine
> View attachment 1995029


What saddle is that?


----------



## Street missile (Jul 28, 2021)

jonshonda said:


> What saddle is that?


Bisaddle. FULLY ADJUSTABLE, had it bout 1/2 year now and still haven't figure how yet


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Street missile said:


> Bisaddle. FULLY ADJUSTABLE, had it bout 1/2 year now and still haven't figure how yet


Wow that is pretty neat. I might try something like that if I don't get along with my latest saddle. You can send me yours and I will figure out how to adjust it as well.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

My one speed automatic, lurking along a ride.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

The Prone is mostly waiting for me to get over my Tendonitis


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I know that tendonitis thing first hand and all too well. I have had to tweak gearing on my Middlechild to accommodate the issue and it is holding my riding experience back considerably.
Part of cancer treatment's aftermath.


----------



## straw (Nov 9, 2004)

I got a good deal on this custom steel Cx bike while cruising on Pink Bike. I know Sam from Naked Bikes because he’s currently building me a all mountain SS bike. It’s been over a year now in the making but I’ve been told two more weeks, yay. He said he built this for a lady he sponsored for years. She competed all over including the SS World Championships. He said it’s a top race bike. It’s made out of light weight steel and is such a smooth bike to ride. Has Shimano Cx hubs and weights in at 20 lbs even with my flat pedals. I’ve got cripples ready to go on, just waiting for shoes. Enjoy


----------



## straw (Nov 9, 2004)

Clipless 😁


----------



## Street missile (Jul 28, 2021)

My Nashbar


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

Decided to revisit the single speed life. Been a while, but she fits like a glove.


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## JMcCray (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

my Nashbar SS 29er. I’ve had this bike 10yrs. Upgrades include I9 Torch wheels,carbon bars,carbon seat,carbon seat post,XT brakes,& carbon stem. Ridden this bike all over WNC Pisgah,DuPont,& Bent Creek.


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

After my first SS MTB race
Epic Rides TOWM 35 mile.


----------



## Mtbdavefl (10 mo ago)

Honzo fun


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Mtbdavefl said:


> View attachment 2003796
> 
> View attachment 2003797
> 
> ...


So, you do know how to spell playtime! 😁


----------



## bleachstreak (Feb 26, 2007)

she just turned 6 a week ago 🤘


----------

